# Atlantic City built 1941



## blondie60 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi
My Dad served on Atlantic City in 1941 and I'd like any info that anyone has about this ship


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

ATLANTIC CITY (Reardon Smith)bt.1941 Wm.Doxford.(Torp.and dmgd. by U-141 26.7.41,W.of Northern Ireland.Abandon,later reboarded and salvaged) Sold 1962 r/n ACHILLET founded 25.2.71
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships A/slides/Atlantic City-05.jpg


----------



## blondie60 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks! You were so quick!


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

See also
http://www.uboat.net/allies/merchants/ships/1038.html
And the attached.

regards
Roger


----------



## bill thompson (Aug 16, 2011)

I was a first trip deck apprentice in the Atlantic City for twelve months from August 1958 to August 1959. Here is a good link.

http://reardonsmithships.co.uk/atlanticcity3001.php


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Extracted from my book SHIPPING COMPANY LOSSES OF THE SECOND WORLD WAR.

BOTWEY (Captain E. Gordon). Ex-Manchester Producer and destined for the scrap yard when requisitioned by the MOWT at a time when everything that could float was needed. And the same could be said of Captain Gordon who returned to the sea at the age of 65. Bound for Port Sulphur in Louisiana, from Ellesmere Port. In Convoy OS.1, which sailed from Liverpool on 24 July, 1941, when torpedoed and sunk by U.141 (Kptlt. Philipp Schüler), at about 3.30am on the 26th, in position 55º42´N 09º53´W. All 53 picked up by the rescue ship Copeland (Captain W.J. Hartley) and landed at Greenock on the 28th. 

Other ships lost and damaged in Convoy OS.1
Shahristan. See under STRICK LINE. 
Sitoebondo (Du.) Dispersed from the Convoy when torpedoed and sunk by U.371. All 77 abandoned the ship in 3 lifeboats. One boat, containing 19, was never found. Those in the other 2 boats picked up by the Campeche the next day. Two picked up from a raft by the Campero (Sp.) after being adrift for about 6 days. 
Atlantic City. Damaged by U.141 and abandoned. Reboarded and reached the Clyde.


----------

